# PICS OF MY REBUILD ALL NEW SYSTEM



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

8 GC EXTREME 800 PSI 3/4 VALVES SOON TOO BE 8 3/4 FILLS AND 4 1/2'' DROPS
4 XS7'S WITH A 1'' OFFSET UP FRONT AND OVER THE AXLE IN THE REAR
CUSTOM AIR TANKS
3/4 ID HYDRAULIC LINES
NEW NITROGEN 230 BRACKET
COMPLETLY NEW FRONT STEERING EVERYTHING 
ALL NEW BALL JOINTS UPPER AND LOWER 
NEW A-ARM BUSHINGS UPPER AND LOWER
NEW SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ROTORS, CALIPERS,BRAKES,AND LINES
REFABED FRONT BAG CUPS 
NEW REAR WELD ON BAG BRACKETS
EVEN A COMPLETE NEW A/C SYSTEM
ill post some of the build up pics later


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

DAMN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

cant wait to see the video. are you cutting out the spring poscket in the rear of the frame to weld those brackets in. if so take some pics.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Apr 20 2007, 05:08 PM~7738078
> *cant wait to see the video. are you cutting out the spring poscket in the rear of the frame to weld those brackets in. if so take some pics.
> *


no theyll weld in just below them a little lower then my last brackets. with my last brackets when i blew a bag it slammed the bottom of the trunk and gas tank down on the ground (at 55 mph). so now im weldin the brackets a little farther down, the frame wont lay any more but i dont have to worry about doin major damage with a blown bag again :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

heres some of the relocation of the valves for the front theyr no longer cluttering up the engine compartment besides they were to damn big to fit in their :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

thought i was done with the front but the bag rubs when fully collapsed on the lower a-arm. So now im gonna cut the bottom of the bottom spring pocket out and weld 1/4 in steel to the bottom of the a-arm to reinforce and give a better mounting for the bag and get it up off the a-arm


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice i like it, keep them comming


----------



## metal mulisha troop (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good, but if it was me i would round out them cuts in the spring pockets. 

90 degree cuts like you have there create stress points going to crack sooner or 

later specially when you crank up that nitrogen :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 20 2007, 07:31 PM~7738774
> *nice i like it, keep them comming
> *


im gonna do some work on the rear and finish the ports on the tank today so it can go too the welder next week


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice man!!!!


----------



## UKAIR-ONE (Mar 28, 2006)

Impresive man but whats this???


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UKAIR-ONE_@Apr 22 2007, 02:18 AM~7746067
> *Impresive man but whats this???
> 
> 
> ...


Tank brackets


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

hit me on a pm if you want to sell some of your old set up


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madiron_@Apr 22 2007, 09:54 AM~7746675
> *hit me on a pm if you want to sell some of your old set up
> *


 sorry my old sytem is goin on an s-10


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Apr 22 2007, 11:40 AM~7746907
> *sorry my old sytem is goin on an s-10
> *


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice work. I can't wait to se some vids. Everything looks so clean. 

Only advice I have is possibly painting the spindles black.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

whats up having fun


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

koo,dont get any tickets,hehee


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

I had to pull the front apart again the bags rub just slightly, So i got another pair of lower a-arms and am currently hackin away at them cutting the spring pocket out and reinforcing the bottom with 1/4 in steel. Sucks after i just put new ball joints and bushing on my old ones now i gotta do these.


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks good mrb. I like your valve brackets. Nice touch. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

i had to do some reconfiguring on the rear valves in order to squeeze them back in the rear quarter panels like my old ones were they take up about double the space as my old 1/2's


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Apr 30 2007, 03:41 PM~7804745
> *I had to pull the front apart again the bags rub just slightly, So i got another pair of lower a-arms and am currently hackin away at them cutting the spring pocket out and reinforcing the bottom with 1/4 in steel. Sucks after i just put new ball joints and bushing on my old ones now i gotta do these.
> *


heres what i got so far on the a-arms, Just gotta cut the patterns out bend the metal flush around the end with the ball joints and weld............ the tubing is just there to make sure i cut enough for my lower brackets to sit


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## 91stink'n Tc (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you goin to extend them as well??? Lookin good.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why are you going with different A arms? More strength??


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@May 4 2007, 04:15 PM~7836097
> *Why are you going with different A arms?  More strength??
> *


their not diffrent same type of a-arm i already have on their, just reinforcing them 
I also had a rubbing issue so by cutting out the pocket and rewelding the new metal the bag sits a little higher


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

hows she comming still wanting :yes:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@May 12 2007, 06:57 PM~7890808
> *hows she comming still wanting  :yes:
> *


waiting and waiting and waiting on the welder to finish my a-arms & my tanks butt weld end caps came in finally so theyll be welded on. i did put the front back together with my old stuff put my old tanks back in and played a little. I get full lock in the front at 95 psi now with xs7 & offset angle cut brackets they made a big diffrence. At 200 psi it launches the front :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## savage68impala (Mar 13, 2007)

make us a video of wht you got so far lets see thos 3/4's&xs in action


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savage68impala_@May 14 2007, 07:37 PM~7903401
> *make us a video of wht you got so far lets see thos 3/4's&xs in action
> *


i got the a-arms back from the welder today. video of the front i will try to post memorial weekend i have to convert it from 8 mm to mpeg
i used my digital camera also but 30 sec on the lowest pixel setting is like 100megs :angry:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## savage68impala (Mar 13, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 12 2007, 07:01 PM~7891076
> *waiting and waiting and waiting on the welder to finish my a-arms & my tanks butt weld end caps came in finally so theyll be welded on.  i did put the front back together with my old stuff put my old tanks back in and played a little. I get full lock in the front at 95 psi now with xs7 & offset angle cut brackets they made a big diffrence. At 200 psi it launches the front  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: told ya so


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 16 2007, 02:35 PM~7917447
> *:biggrin:  told ya so
> *


It was well worth the time and extra money i spent especially with the end result.
Id never thought with such a large vehicle id get it to lock at such low psi. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

someone make my shit lock at that pressure :angry: it takes me over 150 to lock.i dunno how much it will take once i put the 3 inch cups up top and get rid of the 1 3/4 ones though


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 16 2007, 03:33 PM~7918181
> *someone make my shit lock at that pressure :angry: it takes me over 150 to lock.i dunno how much it will take once i put the 3 inch cups up top and get rid of the 1 3/4 ones though
> *


The taller cups is going to make a big difference. Just wait and see.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

have an idea. how tall is 2 tall on top cups? what about cuttin the plates off my cups that are 1 3/4 and have the pipe welded onto the 3" s10 cups? :dunno:


----------



## savage68impala (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 16 2007, 03:42 PM~7917868
> *It was well worth the time and extra money i spent especially with the end result.
> Id never thought with such a large vehicle id get it to lock at such low psi.  :biggrin:
> *


what do you made most of the difference the cups or the bags?
how do the xs's feel compair to your old ones are thy real stiff
I was thinking of runnen them but i dont think i would ever run 600psi
but then again it would be hella fun. I was more thanking thay might be more
durable thay might be a lil overkill but it well make feel better knowing i can run 600psi just to show bag haters what thay can do


----------



## lowsixfo64 (Jan 23, 2007)

nice work... looks good!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savage68impala_@May 16 2007, 07:28 PM~7918887
> *what do you made most of the difference the cups or the bags?
> how do the xs's feel compair to your old ones are thy real stiff
> I was thinking of runnen them but i dont think i would ever run 600psi
> ...


but u gotta ask urself...will the rest of my car hold up lol


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savage68impala_@May 16 2007, 06:28 PM~7918887
> *what do you made most of the difference the cups or the bags?
> how do the xs's feel compair to your old ones are thy real stiff
> I was thinking of runnen them but i dont think i would ever run 600psi
> ...


the bags definitly made the most diffrence they give a smoother ride due to not needing a lot of pressure to achive a nice driving level 70psi gets me a good driving height and 95 gets me locked up. where as before 150 was my driving psi and 170-175 was lock up


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 17 2007, 05:27 PM~7925651
> *the bags definitly made the most diffrence they give a smoother ride due to not needing a lot of pressure to achive a nice driving level 70psi gets me a good driving height and 95 gets me locked up. where as before 150 was my driving psi and 170-175 was lock up
> *


 but dont thta limit ur drop having huge ass cups?


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 17 2007, 05:13 PM~7926014
> * but dont thta limit ur drop having huge ass cups?
> *


nope im using the same cups i used with all my other bags ive gone thru on the front :biggrin: height of the cups have never changed. the only diffrence with the 7,s is fully collapsed the car sit's about 1/2 an higher than with the 6,s


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the measurements on ur top cops and bottom?


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good work looks nice


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 17 2007, 06:52 PM~7926723
> *whats the measurements on ur top cops and bottom?
> *


i believe 4'' top cups and 2-2 1/2'' bottom cups fully collapsed my frame sits on the lower a-arms and locked up my upper a-arms hit the frame. So i get full travel up and down


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

how far you at with the set-up B?


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 18 2007, 06:30 PM~7932963
> *how far you at with the set-up B?
> *


Put the new a-arms on, reinforce my rear arches and weld my new bag brackets on thats it. Im runnin the system with my old tanks right now until i get the new ones back from the welder, so i havent tried running them at high pressures since their already sold :biggrin: dont want them blowin up before i install them in his ride


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 18 2007, 06:57 PM~7933130
> *Put the new a-arms on, reinforce my rear arches and weld my new bag brackets on thats it.  Im runnin the system with my old tanks right now until i get the new ones back from the welder, so i havent tried running them at high pressures  since their already sold  :biggrin: dont want them blowin up before i install them in his ride
> *



:0 :0 

Got me that 93 Blazer I told you about (I think I did). Damn this bish is work!!! but I'm going with a silent set-up this time. :biggrin:  runnin 26's all round (need some funds for the 2nd pair of 26's though).


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 18 2007, 07:00 PM~7933144
> *:0  :0
> 
> Got me that 93 Blazer I told you about (I think I did). Damn this bish is work!!! but I'm going with a silent set-up this time.  :biggrin:   runnin 26's all round (need some funds for the 2nd pair of 26's though).
> *


well get to pimpin some those bishes then youll make it in one weekend :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

i just finished puttin the new ball joints and chain not the best way to chain it but itll work for a little while i used 3/8 6000lb chain with 9/16 grade 8 bolts 
just have to press in new bushings and paint it


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 18 2007, 07:15 PM~7933208
> *well get to pimpin some those bishes then youll make it in one weekend :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, sheet. going to static drop though till I get the funds to finish the set-up. I'm gonna take a picture of the wiring nightmare I have to deal with and post.

Till then it's being bored at work and school.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 18 2007, 07:19 PM~7933233
> *i just finished puttin the new ball joints and chain not the best way to chain it but itll work for a little while i used 3/8 6000lb chain with 9/16 grade 8 bolts
> just have to press in new bushings and paint it
> 
> ...


BEEFFYY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

wheres the wiring nightmare, what year was it again?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 18 2007, 07:22 PM~7933249
> *wheres the wiring nightmare, what year was it again?
> *


lol, it's in the cab area, so far. it's a 1993 S10 Blazer 2 door.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 18 2007, 07:36 PM~7933317
> *lol, it's in the cab area, so far. it's a 1993 S10 Blazer 2 door.
> *


U still got the dakota??????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## savage68impala (Mar 13, 2007)

are you going to keep your setup in the same configuration with your new tanks it the same place as your old ones 
and you going keep the subs in too
it looked pretty good it would hard to improve on the how it was setup
did you do the hole setup your self?


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savage68impala_@May 19 2007, 08:14 PM~7938243
> *are you going to keep your setup in the same configuration with your new tanks it the same place as your old ones
> and you going keep the subs in too
> it looked pretty good it would hard to improve on the how it was setup
> ...


yea the new tanks are made to the same dimesions as my old ones. pretty much the everything in the trunck is stayin the same just new tanks and and a little paint.
yea i did everything myself except the welding its slowly progressed over last 3 years to what i got now
from this


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

2 thomas comps mounted under the tanks :angry: not the best idea they ran hot ALOT not to mention wasnt enough compressors for 10 gallons. :biggrin:. front valves ziptied in the engine compartment :nono:. And some airbrake line on barbed fittings held with hose clamps :0 talk about a leaker :biggrin:


----------



## BAGGEDONTWENTY2S (Apr 3, 2007)

THIS SETUP IS LOOKING GOOD.MAKE SURE TO MAKE A VID ONCE YOU GET IT RUNNING ON SOME SERIOUS PRESSURE.CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all compliments it helps to motivate me when i get tired of lookin at this thing


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGGEDONTWENTY2S_@May 20 2007, 06:54 PM~7942132
> *THIS SETUP IS LOOKING GOOD.MAKE SURE TO MAKE A VID ONCE YOU GET IT RUNNING ON SOME SERIOUS PRESSURE.CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.
> *


 :biggrin: me too.


----------



## dairymans64 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7942750
> *thanks for all compliments it helps to motivate me when i get tired of lookin at this thing
> *


wish someone would compliment me on my ride...fuckin piece of shit


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

any thing new. just wondering iv been working


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Good to see you beef up your setup mrb


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

so how do that bags feel when u ride.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

^^^^^wtf?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFo Galaxie_@Apr 23 2007, 06:47 AM~7753154
> *Nice work. I can't wait to se some vids. Everything looks so clean.
> 
> Only advice I have is possibly painting the spindles black.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SAPO78 (Jan 12, 2007)

Yo, I noticed the belt drive compressor, How you going to fit that in the Lincoln? I got one and was told the only way was to lose my AC and I'm not doing that. Mine is a 94 w/4.6 V8 in it. Also did you keep or remove your sway-bar in the front? any pros or cons of keeping it vs. not. thanks


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

DAMN HOMIE, LOVIN THOSE CROSS DRILLED SLOTTED ROTORS. LOOKS REAL GOOD :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks good bro..making Arkansas proud.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@May 20 2007, 10:47 AM~7940652
> *yea the new tanks are made to the same dimesions as my old ones. pretty much the everything in the trunck is stayin the same just new tanks and and a little paint.
> yea i did everything myself except the welding its slowly progressed over last 3 years to what i got now
> from this
> ...


Looks good..might look good with one of these..wife not included. :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a little ways to go before i can properly rep 1 of those. But im definitly working towards it  :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:O YOU have a long ways... hell I have a long ass ways from anything in my beater. Biggest upgrade to date  new windshield coming this Tues. Taking out everything and rolling static till I get all the maintenance running and in better cond. than it is now. 

I hate you B. nah, I'm just jealous.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 6 2007, 08:14 PM~8251219
> *I have a little ways to go before i can properly rep 1 of those. But im definitly working towards it   :biggrin:
> *


a few of us arkansas riders are meeting up at a show in Branson at the end of the month..gonna go up sat and stay till sunday. they have big cruise that starts at midnight. gonna be mostly old timers and hot rods but should be fun. my cars are not ready so i'm rollin a stock POS 62 buick up there for the hell of it..needs ton of work but runs good lol. not gonna fly the plaque tho. i think a couple of the others are 63 impalas on spokes but not cut..the VP of Majestics might show with his show Elco. I know Aaron will be there with his juiced big body..another big body on spokes supposed to be there..if you decide to go we can meet up and cruise together. Like i said the Buick is shitty..not gonna show it or nothing. i got it for my son to work on. but its the only thing i got in one piece right now lol. rooms are 35.00 a night if you reserve one..dont have to pay till you get there. check out the arkansas topic in post your rides for more info.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i cant wait to see it all done, shit will be bulletproof!!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

how it comming and any new pics. of the ride


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

been a while since ive had time to do anything my nissan has taken most of my time
ive got around to working on the back brackets

cut the metal so i can reinforce the rear arches








you can see some of the damage caused by my old brackets
















And i found some frame damage to the front that needs to be fixed where the welds are pulling apart


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 nice to see u back on the lincoln tc what happen to the other project


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 9 2007, 11:57 AM~8750857
> *:0  nice to see u back on the lincoln tc what happen to the other project
> *


its a 98 nissan frontier x-cab im just waiting for the sheet metal parts to come in so i can smooth the whole body out. Im baggin her too :biggrin: 12 gallon tank, 4 comps, slam xs bags, nitrogen, 8- 1/2'' valves, 4-link, it has torsion front end so this will be a learning experince.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Sep 12 2007, 05:42 PM~8776111
> *its a 98 nissan frontier x-cab im just waiting for the sheet metal parts to come in so i can smooth the whole body out. Im baggin her too :biggrin: 12 gallon tank, 4 comps, slam xs bags, nitrogen, 8- 1/2'' valves, 4-link, it has torsion front end so this will be a learning experince.
> *


 :biggrin: ARE GOING TO PUT THAT ONE ON HERE TOO WHILE U BUILD IT OR NO A SECRET.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8778047
> *:biggrin: ARE GOING TO PUT THAT ONE ON HERE TOO WHILE U BUILD IT OR NO A SECRET.
> *


MAYBE
:dunno:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Sep 13 2007, 04:40 PM~8784692
> *MAYBE
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 you know as well as I do Brandon... your gonna work in secret but still post pix of that bish witt her ass up :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 thats wil be a nice project


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

Rubbin my chain,I though you hade to cut out a whole for the brackets.Just wondering because its says dont cut. :guns: Ill post pics of my build up topics of my cutty.But I have to find the damn post first clean work good lookin hommie.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Apr 20 2007, 05:57 PM~7738027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did all this run you??


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Sep 15 2007, 07:59 AM~8795792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no that piece doesnt get cut the lower cup sits right on top and bolts to it. it sits the bag an cup up farther out of the a-arm so no rubbing issues.


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Sep 21 2007, 03:07 AM~8838669
> *what did all this run you??
> *


260$ for the whole setup on ebay
damn parts stores get that much for just 3 or 4 of the parts


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ya the parts stores be tryin to hustle it seems


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

anything new secret man :wave:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
new pics coming


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

B!!!!! Hope u took a shit load, been w8n 4 deez.


----------



## westtxlac (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Thanks for all the detailed pics, I have a 69 4 door hardtop, pics help alot thanks ...nice ride!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Love that Linc homie! :thumbsup: 
Lets see them pics. Got any video up anywhere yet?
I know that thing has to be ridiculous, I just need to see it in action.


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

so what's your definition of soon?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@May 12 2008, 09:00 PM~10638555
> *so what's your definition of soon?
> *


sometime next year with the way he does shit :|


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 12 2008, 06:39 PM~10638907
> *sometime next year with the way he does shit :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

Where's everyone at been awhile. She's been sitting for 
Six months I got issues with the valves,comps,and tanks
Gonna take a month just to get it back so I can drive it 
Again,never thought letting it sit would cause so many probs.
But I'm back on her now. I guess last time I drove it their was an electrical
Prob with comps, ended up melting allthe wiring now gotta
Completly disassemble the all comps a rewire from the inside out positive
And negative sides


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

lookin good. need more pics


----------

